

Definition of Hackerpreneur - r11t
http://www.ktaylor.name/2009/09/definition-of-hackerpreneur.html

======
SamTheMan
Being a hacker and being an entrepreneur are both creative activities (even
that is contrary to common wisdom).

There are lots of hackerpreneurs. How to make them more successful? Maybe
getting across that it is more than just a great app. It is scratching an
itch.

------
byoung2
Nice...I guess some of us are stuck being hackerployees for the moment!

